# Happy 5Th Anniversary â€“ Seiko 7A38 And Maxell #394 !



## SEIKO7A38

This is my much-loved :wub: well-travelled







Seiko 7A38-7270 s/n 791339, which I've owned for 20-odd years:










It was this particular watch that effectively started my obsessive collecting of Seiko 7A38's and their derivatives.

It's travelled over most of Europe, to the USA and the Far East on my wrist.

Was my daily wearer for a good many years, and a damned good reliable one, too. :thumbsup:

It still has all it's wabi, including a small chip on the original Hardlex crystal near 9 o'clock;

I remember with some sadness, at the time, almost every little knock and scrape I gave it. :cray:

It's also currently *still running on a 5-year old Maxell #394 battery* !!

Having a good number of 7A38â€™s in my collection, means that I now change my own batteries. :hammer:

These are some of the empty battery (10) cartons that I appear to have accumulated. Excuse the pun. :groan:

Checking back through my Cousins UK invoices, I appear to have bought 8 packs  of Maxell #394's

over the last 2 years, so maybe I've actually managed to chuck away at least one empty packet ! :bag:










I've always religiously maintained Excel spreadsheets, to help me manage my various collections.

My quartz watches are no exception â€" and one important field is the date of last battery change.

I'm not so good at paper filing, and was having a tidy up at the weekend, and came across this:










It's an invoice from a local jeweller, for battery changes in a Seiko chronograph (and a Rotary).

Dated 12th October 2005. At that time I only owned one Seiko chronograph â€" my 7A38-7270.

I have written elsewhere, ranting about 'high street watch botchers', graunching case-backs â€"

I used to make an exception for James, the son of the proprietor, and his able assistant, Frank.

It's still running on that very same battery â€" and the date is verified by my original spreadsheet.

So there you have it. When you see the question asked asked 'how long should a battery last ?' ....


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> It's also currently *still running on a 5-year old Maxell #394 battery* !!


I will admit, though ....

During that time, particularly the last two years, my 7A38-7270 hasn't really had much wrist time. :blush:

It's effectively been retired to the collection â€" so the chronograph functions haven't had much usage.

That may partly explain the 'extended' battery life. :lookaround:

However, I have been monitoring and logging how accurate it has kept â€" every six months,

when I roll it forward an hour for BST, and back again for GMT.

Compared to http://www.greenwichmeantime.com it has never gained more than 2 or 3 seconds over the 6-month period.

Never loses, either, needless to say.

I've been tempted to tweak the 0.26sec/day adjustment rotor on this one, but have resisted so far.

Quite honestly, I don't think I could ask for better accuracy from a 23 year-old un-serviced watch !

However, I have done this little tweak successfully with a dozen or so other 7A38's,

and now have them all running consistently within the *+/-10second /year* bracket !

For those of you are into their 7A's (method is the same on 7A28's and 7A48's) and have never tried adjusting one ....

May I suggest you might want to read these three very well-informed and interesting threads:

7A38 Adjustment Thread #1: http://www.larrybiggs.net/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=1&id=1189933858

(Started by 'Charles' â€" with further contributions from Hung Pham 'Time2Fly' and Michael Rothe).

7A38 Adjustment Thread #2 (by David Johnson): http://forums.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=282347

7A38 Adjustment Thread #3 (by Tokunaga-San): http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,277.msg408.html#msg408


----------



## howie77

I feel compelled to tell you how much I enjoy these chapters chronicling your ownership and custodianship of many a 7A38 Frequently informative, regularly entertaining and most often cases both. Appreciated.

Outstanding mate.









H


----------



## SEIKO7A38

howie77 said:


> Frequently informative, regularly entertaining and most often cases both. Appreciated.
> 
> Outstanding mate.


Cheers, Howie. :cheers:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> It was this particular watch that effectively started my obsessive collecting of Seiko 7A38's and their derivatives.


I should in turn, thank the extremely knowledgable David Johnson (who posts as 'DWJQuest' on WUS) ....



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> 7A38 Adjustment Thread #2 (by David Johnson): http://forums.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=282347


Because it was he, probably more so than any other 7Axx collector, who gave me the initial inspiration, when ....

he posted this photo; a carefully-arranged 'pile' of his mint collection of 7Axx's on WUS, a couple of years ago:










It gave me something to aim for. :hunter: I guess I 'overtook' David a little while back.


----------



## scottswatches

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> [he posted this photo; a carefully-arranged 'pile' of his mint collection of 7Axx's on WUS, a couple of years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gave me something to aim for. :hunter: I guess I 'overtook' David a little while back.


Yeah, but he doesn't have a yellow faced one... fancy recreating the picture with your collection?


----------



## SEIKO7A38

scottswatches said:


> .... fancy recreating the picture with your collection?


I must admit I've thought about it a couple of times.  .... It's going to need a wide-angle lens !


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I should in turn, thank the extremely knowledgable David Johnson (who posts as 'DWJQuest' on WUS) ....
> 
> Because it was he, probably more so than any other 7Axx collector, who gave me the initial inspiration, when ....
> 
> he posted this photo; a carefully-arranged 'pile' of his mint collection of 7Axx's on WUS, a couple of years ago:


It was bugging me that I couldn't find that original thread on WUS, which dates back to January 2009. :angry:

Which was right about the time I was just getting into my stride - beginning my own collection of 7A38's. :blink:

Here it is - I found it at last. :sweatdrop: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f9/my-new-seiko-7a28-220238.html



> (DWJQuest's post on WUS) That is a very attractive watch.
> 
> The Seiko 7A28, 7A38 and 7A48 series of chronographs is one of my favorites. Here is my pile of them.


Starts off with a very dressy Seiko 7A28, but scroll down for more photos, including that one.


----------



## jasonm

> I've always religiously maintained Excel spreadsheets


Im so not surprised at this


----------



## SEIKO7A38

jasonm said:


> Im so not surprised at this


Nor I by your comment.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Starts off with a very dressy Seiko 7A28 ....


Speaking of which, some of you may know I've diversified into also collecting Yema 7A38's - their N8xxxx models.

Trawling the Bay earlier this week, I came across the very first Yema *7A28* (Model N7xxxx) I'd ever seen. :shocking:










Dressy, Yes - but attractive. N.O.S. too.  Surpising noone has snapped it up already ! :lookaround:


----------



## new2the7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was this particular watch that effectively started my obsessive collecting of Seiko 7A38's and their derivatives.
> 
> 
> 
> I should in turn, thank the extremely knowledgable David Johnson (who posts as 'DWJQuest' on WUS) ....
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7A38 Adjustment Thread #2 (by David Johnson): http://forums.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=282347
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it was he, probably more so than any other 7Axx collector, who gave me the initial inspiration, when ....
> 
> he posted this photo; a carefully-arranged 'pile' of his mint collection of 7Axx's on WUS, a couple of years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gave me something to aim for. :hunter: I guess I 'overtook' David a little while back.
Click to expand...

Oh my....as a 7A** newbie...I think I've wet myself...lol


----------



## watchking1

:thumbup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

watchking1 said:


> :thumbup:


That was a good wind-up, Skip. :thumbsup:

I *nearly* called you. :telephone: ....

But I won't tell you what I nearly called you.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Saw another one of these stainless black-faced 7A38-7270's on eBay this week ....

They're relatively common - but quite sought after by 7Axx collectors, it seems. 

But like most others who saw it, I decided to give this one a miss. It looked rather tired. :thumbsdown:

Needed a new battery too - and possibly a whole lot more work, judging by the poor photo:



> *SEIKO QUARTZ CHRONOGRAPHIC WATCH NOT WORKING/ BATTERY ?*














> *MENS SEIKO WRISTWATCH, WITH ORIGINAL WATCH BAND IN NONWORKING- POSSIBLY BATTERY NEEDS REPLACED, IF NOT, PARTS- CONDITION.*
> 
> *
> POSSIBLY A RARE ADDITION TO YOUR COLLECTION*


Bit sad to see one of these going for *only $6* though.  See: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=220689701618


----------



## SEIKO7A38

I just wanted to take this opportunity of saying a big *Thank You to our Bry*. :cheers:

.... for thinking of me, when he probably had a lot of other things on his mind. :sadwalk:

Less than two weeks ago, out of the blue, I recieved this PM from him:



bry1975 said:


> Hi chap,
> 
> Interested in another 7A38 chrono?


.... followed by an email address and a link to some photos - a couple of them below:




























But did I really need another stainless black-faced 7A38-7270 ?  Well, what's the harm in just one more, eh ? :naughty:

A deal was done - minimal haggling, and the watch duly arrived the next day. 

Needed a damned good clean; new crystal, gaskets and seals, and today, it got a full polish and re-brushing to boot.

Assuming the daylight is a bit brighter tomorrow, some 'after' photos will follow shortly.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Assuming the daylight is a bit brighter tomorrow, some 'after' photos will follow shortly.


Well, the sun came out very briefly, but this was just about the only decent shot I managed:










Not bad for a 'quick wash and brush-up', eh ?


----------



## jasonm

Thats a pretty darn good photo actually :good:


----------



## Chromejob

That's a superb photo of a really nicely cleaned up SQ. Lovely!


----------



## watchking1

Well done :notworthy: :notworthy: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> It's also currently *still running on a 5-year old Maxell #394 battery* !!
> 
> It's an invoice from a local jeweller, for battery changes in a Seiko chronograph ....
> 
> Dated 12th October 2005. At that time I only owned one Seiko chronograph â€" my 7A38-7270.
> 
> It's still running on that very same battery â€" and the date is verified by my original spreadsheet.
> 
> So there you have it. When you see the question asked asked 'how long should a battery last ?' ....


Footnote:

That Maxell #394 battery finally expired just before Christmas 2010 (Monday 20th) - and has duly been replaced today.


----------



## new2the7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming the daylight is a bit brighter tomorrow, some 'after' photos will follow shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the sun came out very briefly, but this was just about the only decent shot I managed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a 'quick wash and brush-up', eh ?
Click to expand...

Verrrrry Nice. Making me want one. Just bought a black-faced Orient chrono and now I think it's time for

a Seiko. Commencing to put the 7270 on the radar.

John


----------



## watchking1

What ever became of Bry? :dontgetit:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

new2the7A38 said:


> Making me want one. Just bought a black-faced Orient chrono and now I think it's time for a Seiko.
> 
> Commencing to put the 7270 on the radar.





new2the7A38 said:


> I have a second 7A38-7270. This is the one I "bought" on EBay.


But I thought you'd written that you already had a couple of 7A38-7270's, John ? :huh:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Saw another one of these stainless black-faced 7A38-7270's on eBay this week ....
> 
> They're relatively common - but quite sought after by 7Axx collectors, it seems.
> 
> But like most others who saw it, I decided to give this one a miss. It looked rather tired. :thumbsdown:
> 
> Needed a new battery too - and possibly a whole lot more work, judging by the poor photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SEIKO QUARTZ CHRONOGRAPHIC WATCH NOT WORKING/ BATTERY ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MENS SEIKO WRISTWATCH, WITH ORIGINAL WATCH BAND IN NONWORKING- POSSIBLY BATTERY NEEDS REPLACED, IF NOT, PARTS- CONDITION.*
> 
> *
> POSSIBLY A RARE ADDITION TO YOUR COLLECTION*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Bit sad to see one of these going for **only $6* though.  See: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=220689701618
Click to expand...

And especially sad, when you see something like the 7A38-7270, eBay item # 380311364368, in similar cosmetic condition

- obviously little attempt at re-furbishment; fitted with the wrong bracelet, to boot, and an opening bid price of *$98.99* !! :shocking:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Interestingly, one of these has just popped up on eBay in Italy overnight:

*SEIKO NOS 7A38 7270 MILITARY CHRONOGRAPH VINTAGE 1984*










.... with possibly a rather optimistic Buy-it-Now price of *Â£250* + Â£20 shipping !! 

A few things any potential buyers should be wary of .... :lookaround:

Seller claims the watch to be 'NOS'. It may have the correct original SAA093J tag ....

But check out condition of the bezel. It's well scuffed - and is supposed to be polished.

The rest of the watch looks pretty grubby too (for 'NOS'). I'd say it's been worn carefully for a few years.

It's certainly NOT 'New Old Stock'.

Seller also uses the much-favoured buzz-words 'Miltary' :comando: and 'Vintage'







- of which it's neither. :naughty:

If the watch had actually been manufactured in 1984, as he states, I suppose it might possibly qualify as 'Vintage',

However one of his other listing photos shows the case-back has a serial number of 791481 = September 1987. 

Caveat Emptor. :hi:


----------



## new2the7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> new2the7A38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making me want one. Just bought a black-faced Orient chrono and now I think it's time for a Seiko.
> 
> Commencing to put the 7270 on the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new2the7A38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a second 7A38-7270. This is the one I "bought" on EBay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I thought you'd written that you already had a couple of 7A38-7270's, John ? :huh:
Click to expand...

I do...my first Seiko...and the one I bought from the bay. Both are white-faced with grey subdials. Still looking for

a proper bracelet for the latest one. Still would like to find a decent black-faced one though.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

new2the7A38 said:


> I do...my first Seiko...and the one I bought from the bay. Both are white-faced with grey subdials.


Ah - got you now, John. So they're both the two-tone model 7A38-7270.









I see there's one of those on eBay in the States at the moment, too. Opening bid $40. No takers so far. :lookaround:



new2the7A38 said:


> Still would like to find a decent black-faced one though.


I'd say this one on eBay in Italy is decent-ish. You're unlikely to find better, except for a *true* NOS example.

Sadly it's rather ambitiously over-priced for its (lightly used) condition, IMO. :thumbsdown:


----------



## new2the7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> new2the7A38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do...my first Seiko...and the one I bought from the bay. Both are white-faced with grey subdials.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah - got you now, John. So they're both the two-tone model 7A38-7270.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see there's one of those on eBay in the States at the moment, too. Opening bid $40. No takers so far. :lookaround:
> 
> 
> 
> new2the7A38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still would like to find a decent black-faced one though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say this one on eBay in Italy is decent-ish. You're unlikely to find better, except for a *true* NOS example.
> 
> Sadly it's rather ambitiously over-priced for its (lightly used) condition, IMO. :thumbsdown:
Click to expand...

I'm half-tempted to bid on the white example...just to get the bracelet for the one sitting on my desk. But, I think 3 of

the same model might be a bit much....lol. Yeah, the one in Italy just doesn't get me excited to bid what with the asking

price and all....


----------



## SEIKO7A38

new2the7A38 said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say this one on eBay in Italy is decent-ish. You're unlikely to find better, except for a *true* NOS example.
> 
> Sadly it's rather ambitiously over-priced for its (lightly used) condition, IMO. :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the one in Italy just doesn't get me excited to bid what with the asking price and all....
Click to expand...

The Italian eBay seller seems to being kept fairly busy declining all the 'low ball' offers he's receiving. :naughty:

Just to give you an idea what one in a similar used condition *might* sell for ....

This auction for a stainless black-faced 7A38-7270 just ended on Yahoo Japan: http://page7.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/g100422903



> *SEIKO ã‚¹ãƒ"ãƒ¼ãƒ‰ãƒžã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ¼ 7A38-7270 ã‚¸ã‚¦ã‚¸ã‚¢ãƒ­ãƒ¼æ™‚ä»£*





















Opening bid price was a conservative Â¥2000 Yen (approx. $25) - sold for Â¥20,500 Yen (approx. $246.50) after 15 bids.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Interestingly, one of these has just popped up on eBay in Italy overnight:
> 
> *SEIKO NOS 7A38 7270 MILITARY CHRONOGRAPH VINTAGE 1984*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... with possibly a rather optimistic Buy-it-Now price of *Â£250* + Â£20 shipping !!





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> new2the7A38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say this one on eBay in Italy is decent-ish. You're unlikely to find better, except for a *true* NOS example.
> 
> Sadly it's rather ambitiously over-priced for its (lightly used) condition, IMO. :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the one in Italy just doesn't get me excited to bid what with the asking price and all....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Italian eBay seller seems to being kept fairly busy declining all the 'low ball' offers he's receiving. :naughty:
> 
> Just to give you an idea what one in a similar used condition *might* sell for ....
> 
> This auction for a stainless black-faced 7A38-7270 just ended on Yahoo Japan: http://page7.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/g100422903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SEIKO ã‚¹ãƒ"ãƒ¼ãƒ‰ãƒžã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ¼ 7A38-7270 ã‚¸ã‚¦ã‚¸ã‚¢ãƒ­ãƒ¼æ™‚ä»£*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening bid price was a conservative Â¥2000 Yen (approx. $25) - sold for Â¥20,500 Yen (approx. $246.50) after 15 bids.
Click to expand...

Told you that one might be a good indicator.









The 7A38-7270 on eBay in Italy sold last night - the seller finally accepting a lower offer of *Â£180* (equivalent to $290 US).

See: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260738817591&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7484wt_1026










(The seller changed his eBay free included listing photo, in case anybody was confused).


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... with possibly a rather optimistic Buy-it-Now price of *Â£250* + Â£20 shipping !!
> 
> The 7A38-7270 on eBay in Italy sold last night - the seller finally accepting a lower offer of *Â£180* (equivalent to $290 US).


Speaking of slightly over-optimistic asking prices for 7A38-7270's on eBay ....

Anybody else seen eBay item # 160565770850 in Australia ? :lookaround:












> I am selling this Rare vintage Seiko chronograph watch. I am the orignal owner, purchased back in the early 1980's.
> 
> Overall condition of the watch is very good, it has a few light scratches on the watch face. A few scratches on the
> 
> clip, it keeps very accurate time and all the functions of the this rare watch work very smoothly.
> 
> For anyone that is a keen watch collector they will appreciate finding this watch available for sale.


But perhaps they might not appreciate the eBay seller's opening bid price of *AU $350.00*  (Approximately Â£224.51).

Now what's that about the Aborigines and 'Dreamtime'.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Speaking of slightly over-optimistic asking prices for 7A38-7270's on eBay ....
> 
> Anybody else seen eBay item # 160565770850 in Australia ? :lookaround:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am selling this Rare vintage Seiko chronograph watch. I am the orignal owner, purchased back in the early 1980's.
> 
> Overall condition of the watch is very good, it has a few light scratches on the watch face. A few scratches on the
> 
> clip, it keeps very accurate time and all the functions of the this rare watch work very smoothly.
> 
> For anyone that is a keen watch collector they will appreciate finding this watch available for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> But perhaps they might not appreciate the eBay seller's opening bid price of *AU $350.00*  (Approximately Â£224.51).
> 
> Now what's that about the Aborigines and 'Dreamtime'.
Click to expand...

This gets even odder. 

The same eBay seller 'anja6366' had previously listed this same watch, using exactly the same description earlier today.

See: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item256277228b&item=160565764747&nma=true&pt=AU_Watches&rt=nc&si=SH3ZuYhAM7aZ8DeNTgQukupLQ5 and ....



> *This listing was ended by the seller because the item is no longer available.*


but with a much lower opening bid price of AU $75.00 (Approx. $77.00 US) - which would have made a lot more sense.


----------



## sparrow

I'm in love with that PVD Seiko :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love: Reminds me a bit of the "Bishop" from alien



>


----------



## SEIKO7A38

sparrow said:


> I'm in love with that PVD Seiko :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love: Reminds me a bit of the "Bishop" from alien ....


That's a 7A38-704C. There's more about the 7A38-704x sub-genre in this thread: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=55949

In fact, if I'm not mistaken, that particular 7A38-704C is the one shown in Post #6 of that thread.


----------



## Moustachio

talking of bishops

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEIKO-7A28-6000-Chronograph-BISHOP-MENS-Watch-1980s-/160564090794?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item25625d97aa


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Moustachio said:


> talking of bishops
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEIKO-7A28-6000-Chronograph-BISHOP-MENS-Watch-1980s-/160564090794?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item25625d97aa


There's been a spate of them on eBay, recently - or should that read a 'bench' (or episcopacy) of them (bishops).

Ever since a German eBay seller turned up a batch of 'new old stock' 7A28-6000's in late November last year.

See this thread from back around then: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=60876 (and posts #6 and #20).


----------



## sparrow

Moustachio said:


> talking of bishops
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEIKO-7A28-6000-Chronograph-BISHOP-MENS-Watch-1980s-/160564090794?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item25625d97aa


expensive, but lovely - not ideal though, looks like it'd be uncomfortable to wear on my left wrist :thumbsdown:


----------



## Harryc

Can anyone recommend a repair bod in UK who can sort out a 7A28-7120 please?

Seiko service could not assist. It is an NSN6645-99-7683056....


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Harryc said:


> Can anyone recommend a repair bod in UK who can sort out a 7A28-7120 please?
> 
> Seiko service could not assist. It is an NSN6645-99-7683056....


A Seiko 7A28-7120 RAF Gen. 1 ? Suggest you might want to try talking to DaveS who posts on here from time to time. :lookaround:

Better still, try contacting him over on the SCWF where he's more active (and it's easier to PM) - same user name.


----------



## Harryc

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Harryc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a repair bod in UK who can sort out a 7A28-7120 please?
> 
> Seiko service could not assist. It is an NSN6645-99-7683056....
> 
> 
> 
> A Seiko 7A28-7120 RAF Gen. 1 ? Suggest you might want to try talking to DaveS who posts on here from time to time. :lookaround:
> 
> Better still, try contacting him over on the SCWF where he's more active (and it's easier to PM) - same user name.
Click to expand...

Thanks oppo - appreciated


----------



## SEIKO7A38

In an effort to get this thread back on track (i.e. subject of the 7A38-7270, rather than 7A28 Aliens)  ....



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of slightly over-optimistic asking prices for 7A38-7270's on eBay ....
> 
> Anybody else seen eBay item # 160565770850 in Australia ? :lookaround:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am selling this Rare vintage Seiko chronograph watch. I am the orignal owner, purchased back in the early 1980's.
> 
> Overall condition of the watch is very good, it has a few light scratches on the watch face. A few scratches on the
> 
> clip, it keeps very accurate time and all the functions of the this rare watch work very smoothly.
> 
> For anyone that is a keen watch collector they will appreciate finding this watch available for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> But perhaps they might not appreciate the eBay seller's opening bid price of *AU $350.00*  (Approximately Â£224.51).
> 
> Now what's that about the Aborigines and 'Dreamtime'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This gets even odder.
> 
> The same eBay seller 'anja6366' had previously listed this same watch, using exactly the same description earlier today.
> 
> See: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item256277228b&item=160565764747&nma=true&pt=AU_Watches&rt=nc&si=SH3ZuYhAM7aZ8DeNTgQukupLQ5 and ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This listing was ended by the seller because the item is no longer available.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but with a much lower opening bid price of AU $75.00 (Approx. $77.00 US) - which would have made a lot more sense.
Click to expand...

As a footnote, that eBay auction was re-listed once again, last week, with an opening bid price of Au $75.00.

The auction ended earlier today at a heady AU $212.50 (Approx. Â£136.76) http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160570395736#ht_500wt_950

Mostly, IMHO, due to what would *appear* to be a severe case of shill bidding by a Zero-feedback bidder. :thumbsdown:

See: http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&item=160570395736


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Compare that to a cosmetically much nicer example of a 7A38-7270, which ended on eBay in the States last night ....

See: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180649856811&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_716 (the listing included half a dozen good clear photos, like the one below)



> *Vtg SEIKO Chronograph Mens Wristwatch Stainless Steel*














> Up for auction is an estate fresh vintage Seiko quartz chronograph Men's watch in very good used condition. The watch has normal used light wear with very light scratching to the crystal. This watch has been taken very good care of. The watch keeps good time and the face is super clean. The stainless steel band is in great shape as well. The watch measures 36mm in diameter, displays very well and a great addition to any collection or wardrobe.


That one made only $149.37 (Approx. Â£91.84) - possibly due to the seller's 'buyer restrictions' - and no mention of '7A38'.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Better make this my last musing on this particular subject, I think. :lookaround:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I'd say this one on eBay in Italy is decent-ish. You're unlikely to find better, except for a *true* NOS example.
> 
> Sadly it's rather ambitiously over-priced for its (lightly used) condition, IMO. :thumbsdown:


Mint N.O.S. examples of the 7A38-7270 SAA093J still do come on eBay from time to time.

A fellow 7Axx collector emailed me a link to this one, last night: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=200598806483&si=SH3ZuYhAM7aZ8DeNTgQukupLQ5w%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=A



> *NOS NEW QUARTZ ST STEEL SEIKO CHRONOGRAPH MENS WATCH*














> *Condition: NOS (New Old Stock) *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Movement: quartz *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Year: 1980's *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Metal Color: silver color *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Dial Color: black*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Strap Color: silver color*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Width (3-9 o'clock / w/o crown): 36mm *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Width (12-6 o'clock): 41mm*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Other details: with chronograph and tachymeter, big and impressive dial, with day and date, with separate sub dials for the minutes, seconds and 1/20 second, water resistant, stainless steel, passed JWC sticker affixed at the back, Seiko logo on the lock, original Seiko tag attached to the watch, with original Seiko bag, a very special Analogue Chronograph Seiko watch!!*


Sold as a 'Buy-it-Now' for only *$176*.

Somebody - not me, got themselves what appears to a nice N.O.S. example at a very good price. :thumbsup:

Had the seller done a little research, and included the magic word '7A38' somewhere in their description,

and found a suitable 'period' Seiko presentation box to put it in, it might have sold for a rather better price. :sadwalk:


----------



## watchking1

Nice example but wasn't me :crybaby:


----------



## Moustachio

yowsers, and it ain't even working!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Seiko-Speedmaster-Aliens-Giugiaro-SSAY058-7A28-7000-NIB-/220771136902?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item3366fc3586


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Moustachio said:


> yowsers, and it ain't even working!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Seiko-Speedmaster-Aliens-Giugiaro-SSAY058-7A28-7000-NIB-/220771136902?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item3366fc3586


Probably shouldn't encourage you by replying to your fftopic2: post about 7A28-7000 Aliens, but ....

That auction, which you linked above ended on 20th April .... with an implausible final selling price of *Â£675*. 

Which was obviously too good to be true.  Because it would appear that the winning bidder didn't pay up. :dontgetit:

The same Swedish eBay seller relisted it (same photos; same serial number # 323161) a few weeks later).

This time with the relevant part of the description in bold red text:



> *IMPORTANT: Chronograf funktion is NOT WORKING!*


That auction ended this Tuesday: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&nma=true&rt=nc&item=220785427663&s=&pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&si=SH3ZuY .... at a rather more realistic *Â£360*. :huh:

There's loads of 7A28 Aliens on eBay (and Yahoo Japan Auctions) at the moment. Common as m**k really. :schmoll:


----------



## 7A28lvr

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Better make this my last musing on this particular subject, I think. :lookaround:
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say this one on eBay in Italy is decent-ish. You're unlikely to find better, except for a *true* NOS example.
> 
> Sadly it's rather ambitiously over-priced for its (lightly used) condition, IMO. :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> Mint N.O.S. examples of the 7A38-7270 SAA093J still do come on eBay from time to time.
> 
> A fellow 7Axx collector emailed me a link to this one, last night: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=200598806483&si=SH3ZuYhAM7aZ8DeNTgQukupLQ5w%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOS NEW QUARTZ ST STEEL SEIKO CHRONOGRAPH MENS WATCH*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Condition: NOS (New Old Stock) *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Movement: quartz *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Year: 1980's *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Metal Color: silver color *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Dial Color: black*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Strap Color: silver color*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Width (3-9 o'clock / w/o crown): 36mm *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Width (12-6 o'clock): 41mm*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Other details: with chronograph and tachymeter, big and impressive dial, with day and date, with separate sub dials for the minutes, seconds and 1/20 second, water resistant, stainless steel, passed JWC sticker affixed at the back, Seiko logo on the lock, original Seiko tag attached to the watch, with original Seiko bag, a very special Analogue Chronograph Seiko watch!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sold as a 'Buy-it-Now' for only *$176*.
> 
> Somebody - not me, got themselves what appears to a nice N.O.S. example at a very good price. :thumbsup:
> 
> Had the seller done a little research, and included the magic word '7A38' somewhere in their description,
> 
> and found a suitable 'period' Seiko presentation box to put it in, it might have sold for a rather better price. :sadwalk:
Click to expand...

And another. Completed eBay item #200614959490.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

7A28lvr said:


> And another. Completed eBay item #200614959490.


Interesting you posted that, Bruce. :lookaround: It prompted me to take another look back at the previous listing # 200598806483.

I note that one I mentioned was purchased by a US eBayer, who had recently changed his eBay user ID to Seiko7a28

Nothing to do with you, by any chance, I suppose ? :huh:


----------



## 7A28lvr

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> 7A28lvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another. Completed eBay item #200614959490.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you posted that, Bruce. :lookaround: It prompted me to take another look back at the previous listing # 200598806483.
> 
> I note that one I mentioned was purchased by a US eBayer, who had recently changed his eBay user ID to Seiko7a28
> 
> Nothing to do with you, by any chance, I suppose ? :huh:
Click to expand...

Guilty as charged. Your research is spot on, as always. In fact, when I stumbled upon the listing in April, I pulled the trigger without noticing the misplacement of the tachymeter ring in the main listing, although I soon realized that the seller is using a stock photo. Of further concern was the fact that the seller, using the same listing photos, apparently sold the watch in March to a buyer in Belgium. That buyer, upon contact, very graciously reassured me that he was the proud owner of an NOS 7A38-7270 and even provided me with the serial number. As far as the example I have is concerned, it is in true NOS condition (with a slight tarnishing of the caseback and bracelet sides), has a German/English day/date wheel, was manufactured in November 1988 and runs approx. 1 second fast per month.


----------



## jair1970

Hello forum!

Been awaiting registration for half the week:

And another. Completed eBay item #200614959490.

This is me!

Still awaiting delivery but will report back with news and my story at some point.

Anyone see the Italian 'NOS' 7A38s this afternoon on the bay? (Â£88)

Was tempted but i'm a novice and have spent too much this month


----------



## SEIKO7A38

jair1970 said:


> Hello forum!
> 
> Been awaiting registration for half the week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another. Completed eBay item #200614959490.
> 
> 
> 
> This is me!
> 
> Still awaiting delivery but will report back with news and my story at some point.
Click to expand...

Hello and :welcome: to :rltb: - and congratulations on your impending N.O.S. Seiko 7A38-7270 ownership. :thumbsup:

It seems that Israel eBay seller had at least 5 of them, listed over the last couple of months. Note 'had' past tense. 

I was planning to contact you through eBay, to ask a small favour of you. :notworthy:

When yours arrives, please would you mind telling me the case-back serial number ?



jair1970 said:


> Anyone see the Italian 'NOS' 7A38s this afternoon on the bay? (Â£88)
> 
> Was tempted but i'm a novice and have spent too much this month


No. :no:  Item number ? :huh:

Edit: You weren't referring to item # 220795458842, by any chance, were you ? That was a 7T92, not a 7A38.


----------



## jair1970

No probs:

User: tentazioni72

Italian, got a watch shop. Had 4 now seems to have three (i think)

Check it out (Nothing to do with me, I hasten to add)

Item: 250836343906


----------



## 7A28lvr

jair1970 said:


> Hello forum!
> 
> Been awaiting registration for half the week:
> 
> And another. Completed eBay item #200614959490.
> 
> This is me!
> 
> Still awaiting delivery but will report back with news and my story at some point.
> 
> Anyone see the Italian 'NOS' 7A38s this afternoon on the bay? (Â£88)
> 
> Was tempted but i'm a novice and have spent too much this month


Congratulations jair1970!


----------



## jair1970

Dunno about the straps and my mistake he has 2 left it seems

Thanks for the congrats; it's not here yet though! :wallbash: Soon, one hopes


----------



## 7A28lvr

jair1970 said:


> Dunno about the straps and my mistake he has 2 left it seems
> 
> Thanks for the congrats; it's not here yet though! :wallbash: Soon, one hopes


It took approximately two weeks for mine to arrive here in the States, but I partially blame the Easter holidays in Israel for the delay. I'd welcome you to the forum, but I am a newbie also.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

jair1970 said:


> No probs:
> 
> User: tentazioni72
> 
> Italian, got a watch shop. Had 4 now seems to have three (i think)
> 
> Check it out (Nothing to do with me, I hasten to add)
> 
> Item: 250836343906


Item # 250836343906 (which he correctly lists as SAA097J) is a rare 7A38-7250, which should be on a leather strap:












jair1970 said:


> Dunno about the straps and my mistake he has 2 left it seems


The other, item # 250836337924, described as SAA015J is a 7A38-7060, which should come on a bracelet, like this:










But seeing as I have a spare p/n G1105S bracelet, saved from this water-damaged 7A38-7060 parts watch:










Please accept my humble apologies for grabbing them both up so quickly. :blush:


----------



## jair1970

No worries!

Had a hunch that grey one might be a bit of a find. Hope they turn up in anticipated good condition.

It's funny how in dark corners of the world these gems reside!


----------



## jair1970

Well, it's here!










Am well pleased, it's a beaut.

Absolutley NOS, not a mark on it and totally as described with hangtag and even plastic around the clasp

The serial number is 8N8391

So, it's too nice to wear :wallbash: Guess i'll have to choose from this lot which arrived in a job lot yesterday:










Must cut back /hide from missus etc :naughty:


----------



## 7A28lvr

jair1970 said:


> Well, it's here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am well pleased, it's a beaut.
> 
> Absolutley NOS, not a mark on it and totally as described with hangtag and even plastic around the clasp
> 
> The serial number is 8N8391
> 
> So, it's too nice to wear :wallbash: Guess i'll have to choose from this lot which arrived in a job lot yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must cut back /hide from missus etc :naughty:


Jair, The ironic thing for me is that my NOS 7A38-7270 is the only watch I've purchased recently that my wife does know about (as it was a birthday present) and I still can't wear it. I have a lot of respect, though, for the anonymous person who stored these NOS 7A38-7270's for 23 years and kept them in such beautiful condition.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Speaking of which, some of you may know I've diversified into also collecting Yema 7A38's - their N8xxxx models.
> 
> Trawling the Bay earlier this week, I came across the very first Yema *7A28* (Model N7xxxx) I'd ever seen. :shocking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressy, Yes - but attractive. N.O.S. too.  Surprising noone has snapped it up already ! :lookaround:


With apologies for the further fftopic2: ....

But that dressy Yema N7 *finally* surfaced on SCWF today: http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,20575.msg113951.html#msg113951


----------



## gamarp

Hi All,

I`m new to this forum.

I have couple of SEIKO watches and I would like to bring back them to their old glory.

I didn`t want to open a new topic, because there are already way to much  so I decided to continue this one...maybe there are more SEIKO experts here.

First of all, sorry for my terrible English, I promise I`ll try to do my best.

So, I`ve got a very nice SEIKO 7A38-7020 watch. It is a heritage from my father, I know it is not the most expensive watch out there but it has got sentimental value for me and I really want to restore it.

Here are some pics:




























I definitely want to change the crystal as there are too much scratch on it.

*Here are some questions:*




Do I have to remove the bezel to change the crystal?





If yes do I need to buy a new bezel gasket?





If I remove the crystal do I have to put a new crystal gasket or I can use the old one?





After days of browsing on web here are two options for crystal replacement: XMF310.925 or MSM310â€¦which one do you prefer to use? Can I use them with new crystal gasket? (I mean can I fit with them? )





And finally what could be the problem with the chrono`s second hand as it`s just shaking left-right in place but not rotating at all? Is it a common problem with 7A38 movement? Is it difficult/expensive to repair?


Sorry, I know it`s too many question from a newbie 

*Other question:*

Can somebody tell me what is the Seiko part number for the glass tensioner ring for 8222-7000 watch?










Many thanks for your help.

Arpad


----------



## SEIKO7A38

gamarp said:


> I`m new to this forum.


Hi Arpad, Szia and :welcome: to :rltb:



gamarp said:


> I didn't want to open a new topic, because there are already way to much  so I decided to continue this one ....
> 
> So, I've got a very nice SEIKO 7A38-7020 watch.


Well, I really wish you had, because (apart from my own last fftopic: post) I *was* trying to ....

get this thread back 'on *original* topic' .... i.e. the stainless black-faced 7A38-7270 SAA093J. 

You'd have done better to tack your post onto the bottom of this other 7A38 thread: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=66674

.... where from post # 9 onwards, we're discussing the 7A38-702A - basically the same watch, but with a gold colour dial.



gamarp said:


> I definitely want to change the crystal as there are too much scratch on it.
> 
> *Here are some questions:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have to remove the bezel to change the crystal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If yes do I need to buy a new bezel gasket?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I remove the crystal do I have to put a new crystal gasket or I can use the old one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After days of browsing on web here are two options for crystal replacement: XMF310.925 or MSM310â€¦which one do you prefer to use? Can I use them with new crystal gasket? (I mean can I fit with them? )
> 
> 
> Sorry, I know it`s too many question from a newbie


And you'll probably find most of the answers - to at least the above 4 questions in that other 7A38 thread.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

gamarp said:


> *Here are some questions:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally what could be the problem with the chrono`s second hand as it`s just shaking left-right in place but not rotating at all?
> Is it a common problem with 7A38 movement? Is it difficult/expensive to repair?


Arpad, presuming that you're referring to the sweep second chrono hand, rather than the bottom sub-dial second hand ....

It's a relatively common problem with some abused / neglected 7A38's, and sometimes very easily solved.

In it's simplest form, it's caused by the displacement of the sweep second hand's finger tension spring.

See this other 7A38 thread: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=53474 and the first half a dozen posts on page 1.

It can also be caused by lack of lubrication there, and too much pressure when someone has re-bent the spring. :hammer:

Another sometimes easy fix is to start the chrono' operation, and nudge / gently help the hand around with a cocktail stick.

This can be done with the movement out of the case, or more easily in situ in the watch-case, with the crystal removed.

If it does complete a few rotations, then this might just indicate the need for a service - dried up old oils, etc.

You may get lucky and it keeps going.

However, looking at the first photo of your watch, your problems may run a little deeper. 

On the top left hand quadrant of the dial, the paint appears to be blistered and oxidised.

That, and the deriorated condition of the lume would point to moisture ingress in the past.

Again, check out the photos of the 7A38-7190, and my comments in the first couple of posts in: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=66674

If internal corrosion is the cause, then you may get away with cleaning the contacts of the relevant coil.

Worst case, if it has developed a high resistance, you can replace that coil. Should cost you around $10.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... I *was* trying to get this thread back 'on *original* topic' .... i.e. the stainless black-faced 7A38-7270 SAA093J.


So .... let's get back to the original topic of this thread - the stainless black-faced 7A38-7270 SAA093J.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> 7A28lvr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another. Completed eBay item #200614959490.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting you posted that, Bruce. :lookaround: It prompted me to take another look back at the previous listing # 200598806483.
Click to expand...




jair1970 said:


> And another. Completed eBay item #200614959490.
> 
> This is me!
> 
> Still awaiting delivery but will report back with news and my story at some point.





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> It seems that Israel eBay seller had *at least 5 of them*, listed over the last couple of months. Note 'had' past tense.


Indeed, I'd gone back through the Israeli eBay seller's feedback, since then and found a couple more he'd sold:

The first one I found was back in March, item # 120696487495, and went to a lucky buyer in Belgium.

Another recent-ish one was in mid-May, item # 200610395093, and went to a buyer 'jqui70' in Spain.

He must have received his towards the end of May, because he left feedback on the 1st of June.

Thanks once again to Bruce ('7A28lvr') for giving me the heads up, because I hadn't seen this thread yet ....

Posted on the Spanish watch forum Foroderelojes.es on 31st May: http://www.foroderelojes.es/showthread.php/32875-Seiko-7A38-7270

Posted by Julio2 from Barcelona, who has got to be the same person as 'jqui70' on eBay:





































Best I can tell, from zooming in on that last photo, the serial number of that one is also from November 1988 - 8N3860.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Posted on the Spanish watch forum Foroderelojes.es on 31st May: http://www.foroderelojes.es/showthread.php/32875-Seiko-7A38-7270
> 
> Posted by Julio2 from Barcelona, who has got to be the same person as 'jqui70' on eBay ....


Alas, poor Julio appears to suffer from that typically Spanish affliction - very hairy arms / wrists:










The original fitment multi-folded link B1615S bracelet must have been giving him a few twinges ....

Because he's subsequently gone and 'stuck it on a NATO'. Not exactly my own idea of a solution.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> jair1970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another. Completed eBay item #200614959490.
> 
> This is me!
> 
> Still awaiting delivery but will report back with news and my story at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Israel eBay seller had *at least 5 of them*, listed over the last couple of months. Note '*had*' past tense.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think I've accounted for 4 out of the 5 in post #66. 

O.K.. So I'll admit that I've got a 'couple' of these in my collection already. :blush:

But the temptation of another N.O.S. example was just too much to withstand. :naughty:

After I'd seen the most recent one sold as a Buy-it-Now on eBay, on 1st June, after a mere 3 views ....

I messaged the Israeli eBay seller, and asked if they still had any more N.O.S. Seiko SAA093J's left unsold.

Notice I didn't mention the magic word '7A38'. :shutup:

Their reply came back a couple of hours later:



> Hello
> 
> we have the last one left.
> 
> Please let us know if you are interested.
> 
> Noswatch


Oh Boy was I interested. :man_in_love:

Rather than have them re-list it as another Buy-it-Now, and risk missing it ....

I asked the seller if they could just send me an invoice through eBay or PayPal. Which they did. 

The postman finally delivered a rather battered looking jiffy bag from Israel this morning:










The sticker which I've used to obscure my address was used to seal the inner bubble-wrap packaging. Note the connection. :dontgetit:


----------



## jair1970

Ah so you got one too...

That's that mystery solved!


----------



## SEIKO7A38

jair1970 said:


> Ah so you got one too... That's that mystery solved!


Yup. :yes: Apologies for not having replied to your email, James







- I wanted to post this first. 

As always seems to be the case, when I have a day off mid-week, the available natural light is cr*p. 

So please excuse the Q&D photo - taken by flash


----------



## jair1970

Looks pretty mint that...

Mine's the same. Very pleasing purchase. Did the ones from Italy arrive?


----------



## SEIKO7A38

jair1970 said:


> Looks pretty mint that...
> 
> Mine's the same. Very pleasing purchase. Did the ones from Italy arrive?


Yesterday.  Thanks once again for the 'heads up' James. :cheers:

Both are pretty much in mint unworn condition, and technically N.O.S. ....

Though obviously the 7A38-7060 is on a non-original after-market leather strap, and

the 7A38-7260 appears to have some time-keeping issues (it's losing - seconds per hour). :thumbsdown:

I've been on the phone to Seiko UK this morning, to discuss 'extended warranty' with them. :telephone:

The Italian eBay seller kindly provided stamped Seiko world-wide guarantees, dated 14/06/2011.









Of more anon - probably best discussed in another separate thread. :wink2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... the serial number of that one is also from November 1988 - 8N3860.


The serial number of my N.O.S. 7A38-7270 from Israel is slightly later than the other 8Nxxxx's from this batch.

It's 8*D*0118 from December 1988. But this still isn't the highest / latest serial number I've seen, by any means.

Remember this one, from post # 43 on page 3 of this thread ?



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Compare that to a cosmetically much nicer example of a 7A38-7270, which ended on eBay in the States last night ....
> 
> See: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180649856811&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_716 (the listing included half a dozen good clear photos, like the one below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vtg SEIKO Chronograph Mens Wristwatch Stainless Steel*
Click to expand...

Well that one had a serial number 917723 - so manufactured in January 1989:


----------



## 7A28lvr

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> jair1970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so you got one too... That's that mystery solved!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. :yes: Apologies for not having replied to your email, James
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I wanted to post this first.
> 
> As always seems to be the case, when I have a day off mid-week, the available natural light is cr*p.
> 
> So please excuse the Q&D photo - taken by flash
Click to expand...

Paul, You are being modest. Your NOS 7A38-7270 looks stunning in that photo. Glad it arrived safely.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

For those of you who are by now sick to death of reading about 7A38-7270's .... Tough. :tongue2:

There was yet another listed on eBay in the UK, whose auction ended earlier this afternoon.

THE classic way NOT to advertise a 7A38, if you want visibility. 

See: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110700563382&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:GB:1123



> *SEIKO WATCH*





















Description read simply:



> *SEIKO WATCH *
> 
> *
> YOURS FOR ONLY 40.00 GBP*


Sold for a mere Â£56.01, after a flurry of last 10-second bidding. Maybe someone got themselves a bargain ? :lookaround:


----------



## jair1970

That one was on with an opening bid of Â£20 and a Buy-it-Now of Â£40, hence the statement underneath it.

As I was umming and ahhing about it, all those days ago, some clown put in a bid of Â£20 and it nullified the BIN price and the auction ran full term. You've got seconds to move in these auctions at times!

I'm no Ebay salesman, so I don't know how you set that kinda thing up (i've seen it happen before) but lesson has to be if the BIN is good enough, sod low bids, just buy the darn thing!


----------



## Jota

That's indeed me Paul. Me and my hairy wrist are honored to have been included in your thread :thumbsup:

I know you don't see NATOs as belonging to these, but hope you can cope with it. It looks stunning to my eyes!!

Thanks a lot, once and again, for all your help through my searches!!!


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Julio.

Thanks for the slightly belated response to my post in *your* 7A38-7270 thread: http://www.foroderelojes.es/showthread.php/32875-Seiko-7A38-7270.

And I thought you were ignoring me. :schmoll: Apparently not. :grin:

Sorry about the 'stick it on a NATO' quip in post # 67 - but that's just a personal taste thing of mine. :comando:

To my mind, there's really only one 7Axx that ought to belong on a NATO - the 7A28-7120 RAF Gen. 1.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Took this little 'family group' shot of my stainless black-faced 7A38-7270's this afternoon:










Left to Right: My original, lightly wabi'd example, the ex-eBay N.O.S. SAA093J and my 're-furb job' from last November.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Although we've wondered fftopic: a couple of times ....

I've tried to keep this thread on the original subject - the stainless black-faced Seiko 7A38-7270 SAA093J.

I know that they're many a 7A38 aficionado's ideal; even sought after, but the truth is they're quite common. 

But much as I love them, there are other rarer versions of 7A38-7270 and other 7A38-727A/B variants besides.

I've probably posted this table in another 7A38 thread somewhere, because it's already in my photobucket account:










After the stainless 7A38-7270 SAA093J, the next most widely sold version appears to have been the two-tone SAA094J.

This is my own fairly tidy example, bought on eBay back in early January 2009, for 60 Euros - with a 7T32 thrown in !










Then there's the rare, but somewhat dubious taste gold-tone SAA096J version, which 'Paul66' and I discussed elsewhere:










I'm not going bore everybody to death :bored: by posting photos of all the 7A38-727x variants, but ....

there is one *very rarely seen* version that is very closely related to the 7A38-7270 SAA093J. :wink2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

I started compiling my 7A38-xxxx model Excel database back in the middle of 2009.

I created it as an aide to help correctly identify and find new variants for my collection.

At the time, I still hadn't seen a fair number of 7A38's, so the comments field was quite important.

I'd gleaned as much information as I could about each individual model by interrogating Seiko's database.

Hence the comment I made about 7A38-727A SAA0131J:



> Note: *726L* dial face - (not 722L nor 7230X as fitted other 7A38-727x's) -
> 
> appears to be unique to this model, (as also is it's dial ring part number).


At the time I still hadn't seen a photo of one, anywhere, nor any mention of it on the 'Net, but in theory it existed.

Some of you have probably got an idea of how much time I spend scouring eBay looking for these things, too. :search:

So when this turned up on eBay in Germany, in August 2009, my eyes nearly popped out of my head. 










It was poorly described (no mention of 7A38); the listing titled something like 'Seiko Herrenarmbanduhr', IIRC. 

So I messaged the seller asking for him for the numbers off the bottom of the dial. He replied 7A38 *726L*. 

I nailed it for a mere 40 Euros. :naughty:

And *that* was it. I didn't see another one until February of this year, when this came up on eBay:










As you can see from the eBay seller's photo, it was well worn, and fitted with a non-original bracelet. :thumbsdown:

It should of course be on a p/n B1615S bracelet, the same as the stainless black-faced 7A38-7270 SAA093J.

Indeed, apart from the colour (and number) of their dial and Tachymeter dial ring spacer, these two are almost twins.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

The 7A38-727A's 726L dial is basically a light silver colour (as stated on Seiko's database), but can appear white-ish.

At first glance, the plastic Tachy dial ring looks plain white, but it has been sprayed 'pearlescent white'. Very 1980's.

This is mine. I've actually done very little with it since I bought it, except swap the B1615S bracelet for a better one.



















With apologies for the crappy photos. :blush: Blame it on lack of decent daylight again this afternoon. :angry:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> And *that* was it. I didn't see another one until February of this year, when this came up on eBay ....


What prompted me to mention this relatively rare 7A38-727A, is because now a third one has surfaced in Germany.

This not particularly good example was offered for sale a couple of days ago on UhrForum.de:




























See: http://uhrforum.de/seiko-7a38-727a-t78581



> Als Preisvorschlag, werfe ich 150 Euro in den Raum. which translates as: The price proposal, I throw 150 â‚¬ in the room.


The poster 'Cool Hand', is rather ambitiously offering it for sale at 150 Euros. 

He's actually done a far better job at capturing the dial colour than I did.

You can also just make out the pearl-ized Tachy dial ring spacer.

Possibly *too* good a photo. Look carefully around the batons. :thumbsdown:

Caveat Emptor, and Good Hunting, fellow 7Axx enthusiasts. :hi:


----------



## 7A28lvr

It would appear that an NOS Seiko 7A38-7270 went for the stratospheric price of EUR 271 ($404 USD) on eBay Italy last night. Completed item #270782442173. Paul, have you ever seen a Seiko 7A38-7270 attain such a price?


----------



## SEIKO7A38

7A28lvr said:


> It would appear that an NOS Seiko 7A38-7270 went for the stratospheric price of EUR 271 ($404 USD) on eBay Italy last night.
> 
> Completed item #270782442173. Paul, have you ever seen a Seiko 7A38-7270 attain such a price?


*281* Euros actually, Bruce (equivalent to approx Â£248 or $404 USD) .... *PLUS* 40 Euros UPS Shipping ! 

See: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270782442173&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1740wt_934



> *RARO VINTAGE SEIKO CRONOGRAFO 7A38 SCATOLA ORIGINALE*


















































> *SEIKO CRONOGRAFO 7A38*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> **PRIMI ANNI 80*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PREGIATO E RICERCATO DAGLI APPASSIONATI*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> UNO DEI MIGLIORI CRONOGRAFI QUARZO AL MONDO*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> SCANSIONE 1/10 DI SECONDO*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> QUESTO MODELLO E' IN CONDIZIONI ECCEZIONALI*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> DOTATO DI SCATOLA ORIGINALE*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PERFETTAMENTE FUNZIONANTE*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> BRACCIALE ORIGINALE IN ACCIAIO*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> CASSA IN ACCIAIO DA 37,5 mm ESCLUSI CORONA E PULSANTI*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> FONDELLO A VITE ....*
> 
> *
> **SHIPPING WORLDWIDE UPS COURIER 40 EURO*


The seller didn't describe it as 'N.O.S.', but 'Used - in exceptional condition' - which it evidently was from the listing photos.

At 140 Euros (plus the 40 Euros shipping outside Italy) it might have made sense. 

But two last 10 second bidders decided they were willing to pay double that. :shocking:

Yup, it's certainly *by far* the most expensive 7A38-7270 I've ever seen sell on eBay.

Makes you realize what a bargain price our N.O.S. examples at $176 were, doesn't it. :grin:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> *281* Euros actually, Bruce (equivalent to approx Â£248 or $404 USD) .... *PLUS* 40 Euros UPS Shipping !


And I wouldn't mind betting that the seller was very pleased with his profit margin on that one. 

The seller obviously deals in watches on eBay - usually 'higher end stuff' rather than Seiko.

So I had a look back through his eBay feedback, as a buyer, and found this:

SEIKO CRHONO (#120650906918) - feedback left on 7th December last year.

Note the spelling. I bet that was a bargain. Pity I didn't see it first time round. :cray:


----------



## 7A28lvr

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *281* Euros actually, Bruce (equivalent to approx Â£248 or $404 USD) .... *PLUS* 40 Euros UPS Shipping !
> 
> 
> 
> And I wouldn't mind betting that the seller was very pleased with his profit margin on that one.
> 
> The seller obviously deals in watches on eBay - usually 'higher end stuff' rather than Seiko.
> 
> So I had a look back through his eBay feedback, as a buyer, and found this:
> 
> SEIKO CRHONO (#120650906918) - feedback left on 7th December last year.
> 
> Note the spelling. I bet that was a bargain. Pity I didn't see it first time round. :cray:
Click to expand...

I had a theory that the less attention an item received throughout the duration of an auction, and by attention I mean bids and bidders, the lower the closing price. That theory was completely discredited last night.


----------



## 7A28lvr

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *281* Euros actually, Bruce (equivalent to approx Â£248 or $404 USD) .... *PLUS* 40 Euros UPS Shipping !
> 
> 
> 
> And I wouldn't mind betting that the seller was very pleased with his profit margin on that one.
> 
> The seller obviously deals in watches on eBay - usually 'higher end stuff' rather than Seiko.
> 
> So I had a look back through his eBay feedback, as a buyer, and found this:
> 
> SEIKO CRHONO (#120650906918) - feedback left on 7th December last year.
> 
> Note the spelling. I bet that was a bargain. Pity I didn't see it first time round. :cray:
Click to expand...

One possibility is that the watch caught the eye of one of the seller's "higher end" customers, who then decided to take a walk on the wild side and "go slumming".


----------

